# Somalia and Al Shabab



## Gunz (Oct 24, 2017)

We have some 400 troops in Somalia and things are heating up.


Somalia is preparing for a 'state of war' as truck bomb death toll reaches 358


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 26, 2017)

They have been there for years. In fact, the Navy has been contemplating making DJ an accompanied tour.


----------

